# message de service !



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

_le petit Nibook est attendut par papa ZAZA a l'accueil, je repete le petit Nibook est attendut par papa ZAZA a l'accueil_


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2003)

Ni! ni ni ni ni ni! ni  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh? je l'ai pas vu passer par ici


----------



## kamkil (13 Mars 2003)

Faut tout lui apprendre à ce mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu vois tu prend le mulot et tu fait bouger la flèche jusque là et tu clique sur le bouton envoyer un message *Privé*

Dans 2000 posts tu auras ptet compris


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> *Dans 2000 posts tu auras ptet compris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

j'aime bien quand les geeks se moquent d'autres geeks...


----------



## ficelle (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

j'aime bien quand les geeks se moquent d'autres geeks...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

recouche toi remi, c'est rien !


----------



## kamkil (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

j'aime bien quand les geeks se moquent d'autres geeks...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]
Toi c'est dans 10000 posts


----------



## benjamin (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * le petit Nibook est attendut par papa ZAZA a l'accueil, je repete le petit Nibook est attendut par papa ZAZA a l'accueil



* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils ne m'ont pas téléphoné (à moins qu'ils aient laissé un message à l'ancien numéro, et pas sur mon portable). Je passe demain midi, donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 En espérant que tu sois là. 

Cela tombe bien en tout cas, je - et toutes les personnes qui s'attachent à un iBook (seuls les possesseurs de cette machine comprendront) - commençais à avoir du mal à vivre sans lui


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

mais tu me vera pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (encore en vadrouille)


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

vrai message de service :
Est-ce que vos cookies merdent aussi ?
Dès que je lis des posts ils restent affichés comme non-lus et les chiffres des non-lu augmentent sans cesse.
Pas de différence sur mon mac chez moi avec chimera et au bureau sur PC avec IE.
dans les deux cas j'ai viré les cookies rien n'y fait


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * vrai message de service :
Est-ce que vos cookies merdent aussi ?
Dès que je lis des posts ils restent affichés comme non-lus et les chiffres des non-lu augmentent sans cesse.
Pas de différence sur mon mac chez moi avec chimera et au bureau sur PC avec IE.
dans les deux cas j'ai viré les cookies rien n'y fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Essaie de quitter macg, de virer tes cookies, de fermer l'appli, et la redémarrer, pour moi ça marche, mais il faut que je le fasse tous les deux jours


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Essaie de quitter macg, de virer tes cookies, de fermer l'appli, et la redémarrer, pour moi ça marche, mais il faut que je le fasse tous les deux jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai fait ce que tu as dit, ça marche mais ça recommence de suite...
J'avais pas eu de problème avant d'être censuré


----------



## krystof (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * vrai message de service :
Est-ce que vos cookies merdent aussi ?
Dès que je lis des posts ils restent affichés comme non-lus et les chiffres des non-lu augmentent sans cesse.
Pas de différence sur mon mac chez moi avec chimera et au bureau sur PC avec IE.
dans les deux cas j'ai viré les cookies rien n'y fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pareil, rien à faire. Que ce soit le mac du boulot ou le mien, le résultat est le même


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

J'ai eu ce problème (qui n'en est pas un à mon goût) hier et aujourd'hui, tout roule comme avant...


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * 

Ils ne m'ont pas téléphoné (à moins qu'ils aient laissé un message à l'ancien numéro, et pas sur mon portable). * 

[/QUOTE]

a 19 heures j'ai surtout envie de rentré


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

j'aime bien quand les geeks se moquent d'autres geeks...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

je suis pas geek mais otaku


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

recouche toi remi, c'est rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui recouche toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon aprés tu va encore allé dormir a 9 heures


----------



## benjamin (13 Mars 2003)

Je viens de le récupérer : ils ont changé la carte-mère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, mon iMac SE va enfin pouvoir reprendre la poussière.


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr /> * Je viens de le récupérer : ils ont changé la carte-mère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Allez, mon iMac SE va enfin pouvoir reprendre la poussière.  * 

[/QUOTE]

ta rien laisser ?


----------



## benjamin (13 Mars 2003)

Bah non, tu n'étais pas là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est dommage, j'ai un pack DVD qui traîne, au boulot


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

mais je suis la samedi


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

_la base par demain chez le kangourou, je repete la base par demain chez le kangourou_


----------



## maousse (14 Mars 2003)

_Le morceau de bois a pris l'avion...je répète...le morceau de bois a pris l'avion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> * Le morceau de bois a pris l'avion...je répète...le morceau de bois a pris l'avion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 * 

[/QUOTE]

_La base va faire du surplace je repete La base va faire du surplace_


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

recouche toi remi, c'est rien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


ah... heureusement que tu es là toi... que serai-je sans toi ?


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

_le pack de schteng est vide je repete le pack de schteng est vide_


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * le pack de schteng est vide je repete le pack de schteng est vide



* 

[/QUOTE]

ben comment qu'on va faire


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

_le ravitailleur foguenne est demander de toutes urgence je repete le ravitailleur foguenne est demander de toutes urgence_


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2003)

"Une paire de lunette a été oublié au gymnase"


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Mars 2003)

et jusqu'au 15 mars n'oubliez pas notre super promo sur les pieds de cochon


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2003)

_la base a pris son envole je repete la base a pris son envole_


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

_ "POOL" !!_


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * la base a pris son envole je repete la base a pris son envole



* 

[/QUOTE]

en parlant de base, si tu veux plus de la mienne dis le au chauffeur du bus qui passe à côté de chez toi.
Avec un peu de chance, il connaîtra la belle-soeur de ma concierge et j'aurai l'info.


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2003)

_remi va avoir un bi-céphal je repete remi va avoir un bi-céphal_


----------



## Gargamel (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * le pack de schteng est vide je repete le pack de schteng est vide



* 

[/QUOTE]

pas mieux... t'as des nymphos sur les fournisseurs ??


----------



## Gargamel (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * remi va avoir un bi-céphal je repete remi va avoir un bi-céphal



* 

[/QUOTE]

_l'élevage de grenouille va doubler, je répête, l'élevage de grenouille va doubler_

_cherche Chablis Grenouilles de 8 ans, je répête, cherche Chablis Grenouilles de 8 ans_


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gargamel:</font><hr /> * 

l'élevage de grenouille va doubler, je répête, l'élevage de grenouille va doubler

cherche Chablis Grenouilles de 8 ans, je répête, cherche Chablis Grenouilles de 8 ans * 

[/QUOTE]

alcolo


----------



## Gargamel (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

alcolo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

rigole mais j'en suis à un diabolo menthe... pour le moment !!


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

pour le moment !!


----------



## Gargamel (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * pour le moment !!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

alèm m'emmène au resto après !!


----------



## Gargamel (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gargamel:</font><hr /> * 

alèm m'emmène au resto après !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

enfin, on ne sera pas en tête à tête.


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

et depuis quand tu est avec alem toi ?


----------



## Gargamel (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * et depuis quand tu est avec alem toi ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

deux heures... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





en fait, quand il délaisse son élevage de grenouilles...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

_Les carottes sont cuites je répète les carottes sont cuites_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * vrai message de service :
Est-ce que vos cookies merdent aussi ?
Dès que je lis des posts ils restent affichés comme non-lus et les chiffres des non-lu augmentent sans cesse.
Pas de différence sur mon mac chez moi avec chimera et au bureau sur PC avec IE.
dans les deux cas j'ai viré les cookies rien n'y fait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

 [mode Web Olivier on] Pour les réclamations c'est par  ici [/mode Web Olivier off]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * "Une paire de lunette a été oublié au gymnase"  * 

[/QUOTE]

_Le petit Kevin est prié de venir les chercher chez la CPE, je répète le petit Kevin doit se magner le train....._


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Gargamel:</font><hr /> * 

deux heures... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en fait, quand il délaisse son élevage de grenouilles...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je lui demanderais tiens


----------



## kamkil (17 Mars 2003)

_"Le petit mackie a oublié son Mac Plus à Cupertino, il est prié de venir le chercher incessament sous peu sous peine de quoi les intérêts de gardiennage passeront de 50%/jour à 200%" _


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

M


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

O


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

U


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

H


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

A


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

AhahahaHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

nan rien de particulier ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

je ne fais que passer ...


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

_Floodeur en vue, armez le contre torpilleur je repete Floodeur en vue, armez le contre torpilleur_


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

A3 !

boum ! j'ai coullé ton torpilleur !


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

G4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai couler t'on porte avion


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

H1 ... pan .. dans la tete


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

D9 pan dans t'on c..


----------



## kamkil (17 Mars 2003)

Z17 - Touché - Coulé - Match! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Désolé Slug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans le genre geek et posts vide tu fais pire que nous pour le coup


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (17 Mars 2003)

Je vois pas le rapport entre un geek et un gars qui poste des conneries dans le bar ... relis la definition du mot geek kamkil


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par kamkil:</font><hr /> * "Le petit mackie a oublié son Mac Plus à Cupertino, il est prié de venir le chercher incessament sous peu sous peine de quoi les intérêts de gardiennage passeront de 50%/jour à 200%"  *_ 

[/QUOTE]

je leurs laisse j'en ai pleun d'autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kamkil (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr> * Je vois pas le rapport entre un geek et un gars qui poste des conneries dans le bar ... relis la definition du mot geek kamkil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Celle-là est pas bonne?


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

je lui demanderais tiens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

plait-il ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je continue l'élevage de Grenouilles... même brésiliennes  !!


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * remi va avoir un bi-céphal je repete remi va avoir un bi-céphal



* 

[/QUOTE]


il n'est pas très Bi pourtant le rémi malgré quelques rumeurs circulant dans des milieux extrémement bien renseignées...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(nan nan, ya pas de fautes d'orthographe...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (17 Mars 2003)

T'as l'air de fréquenter des milieux bien centrés toi...


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * T'as l'air de fréquenter des milieux bien centrés toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non... tu sais, depuis que je me suis lancé dans l'élevage de grenouilles, je suis très gauche comme garçon.


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 


il n'est pas très Bi pourtant  * 

[/QUOTE]

bon tu le veux ce G4 Bi-pro ou pas ? (sinon je passe une annonce)


----------



## alèm (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

bon tu le veux ce G4 Bi-pro ou pas ? (sinon je passe une annonce)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

à ton avis ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SLuG* t'es sûr que tu veux un 21" ???


----------



## macinside (17 Mars 2003)

lui dit pas ça


----------



## alèm (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * lui dit pas ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai rien dit moah...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'arrive sur aim, tu m'expliques toute l'histoire...


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

_le mulot est partie en boite, je repete, le mulot est partie en boite _


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * le mulot est partie en boite, je repete, le mulot est partie en boite 



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est du ragout de mulot ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

fort possible connaisant Fedex


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * fort possible connaisant Fedex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est vrai qu'ils bossent avec Chronopost !!


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

j'ai peur pour mon ibook


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai peur pour mon ibook  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

hihi !!


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

je prend l'assurance


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je prend l'assurance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tous risques ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mars 2003)

pas trop risque a l'expedition depuis le boulot, par contre si ça va au boulot la ça chie parfois


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

euh...

le petit mackie a interdiction de se frotter à ma souris.


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2003)

je fais ce que veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 elle est a moi pour le moment


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je fais ce que veux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 elle est a moi pour le moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non !! tu vas lui refiler des puces !!


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2003)

_le mulot est a roissy, je repete le mulot est a roissy_


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * le mulot est a roissy, je repete le mulot est a roissy



* 

[/QUOTE]

ça tombe bien , j'y suis demain !!


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2003)

je l'aurais vers 10H-11H


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je l'aurais vers 10H-11H 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

t'es sur que tu ne veux pas déposer des trucs chez ficelle le soir ?


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2003)

impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aime pas rentré chez moi vers 23 h en semaine


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'aime pas rentré chez moi vers 23 h en semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas grave : tu lui déposes !!


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2003)

c'est le 9-3 n'oublie pas


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * c'est le 9-3 n'oublie pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bah c'est calme chez ficelle... c'est pas les voisins qui vont t'agresser !!


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2003)

mais c'est un peu loin de la gare


----------



## maousse (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * la base a pris son envole je repete la base a pris son envole



* 

[/QUOTE]bon, ben elle a bien atteri, sans dommage, comme neuve... bien


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2003)

je l'veux, elle est neuve


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * mais c'est un peu loin de la gare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu veux que je vienne te chercher ?


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2003)

je prend pas le G4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aprés on va me demander c'est quoi ce G4


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * je prend pas le G4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aprés on va me demander c'est quoi ce G4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

bah non, on va juste te demander si c'est pour le petit rémi !!


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

bah non, on va juste te demander si c'est pour le petit rémi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça marchera pas a mon avis


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * 

ça marchera pas a mon avis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

mais si... crois en ton destin !!


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2003)

mes épaules on un peu mal depuis lundi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 et puis les trains sont plein aux heures ou je passe


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2003)

_les blaireaux on perdu le mulot ! je repete les blaireaux on perdu le mulot ! _


----------



## benjamin (20 Mars 2003)

Je ne passe pas ce matin (ça c'est de l'info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais sans doute demain. Tu as intérêt à être là, glandeur


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2003)

_N'oublie pas ce bleu parfait, je repete N'oublie pas ce bleu parfait_


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * les blaireaux on perdu le mulot ! je repete les blaireaux on perdu le mulot ! 






* 

[/QUOTE]


hum ?  bon je la prends avec le G4 la semaine prochaine. tu la salis pas trop.


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2003)

on va faire un tour chez Guillaume ?


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * on va faire un tour chez Guillaume ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


j'y suis déja !!


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2003)

tu y est encore samedi ou dimanche ?


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * tu y est encore samedi ou dimanche ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas avant vendredi prochain nico !


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2003)

hum


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

Le petit GlobalCut attend Finn sur iChat


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Mars 2003)

Le petit Finn attend GlobalCut sur iChat


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2003)

_j'ai un mulot sur le bureau, je repete j'ai un mulot sur le bureau_


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * j'ai un mulot sur le bureau, je repete j'ai un mulot sur le bureau



* 

[/QUOTE]

_moi aussi, je repete, moi aussi_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

_Le miniChat est ouvert pour ceux qui n'ont rien à dire, le minichat est ouvert_


----------



## bonpat (28 Mars 2003)

Pour Mackie

Quand tu poses une question sur ma fille et qu'elle te répond, tu pourrais lire sa réponse :  ici 

malpoli


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2003)

Toudoudoum :  _les messages privés çà existe. Je répète les messages privés ca existe._ Toudoudoum


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mars 2003)

Toudoudoum :  _le petit tristan attend son papa au rayon burger. Je répète le petit tristan attend son bonpat.Merci._ toudoudoum.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mars 2003)

iChat ou AIM ca existe aussi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

Toudoudoum : _ le propriétaire la Xszahara immatriculé 5748 XV 75 garé devant l'entrée est prié de bien vouloir_ *changer de voiture tellement le nom est dur à prononcer.*




_Merci._





 Toudoudoum


----------



## gribouille (29 Mars 2003)

il parais que le hamster angora d'alem à repris du service, je répete, d'après mackie le alem angora du hamster à réactivé la tuyauterie


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (8 Avril 2003)

....


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par gribouille:</font><hr /> * il parais que le hamster angora d'alem à repris du service, je répete, d'après mackie le alem angora du hamster à réactivé la tuyauterie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

a bon depuis quand ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Avril 2003)

Laisses ces petites betes tranquille


----------



## macinside (9 Avril 2003)

na


----------



## benjamin (17 Avril 2003)

Un adaptateur gris est attendu demain place Boulnois vers 14 heures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et mackie avec (je n'ai plus que 10 minutes de batterie, le cordon est cramé, si vous voulez faire les cons sur les forums, profitez-en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2003)

n'oublie pas ta capuche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euh ta facture


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Avril 2003)

Toudoudoum :  _Les joueurs d'échecs sont attendus ici. _  Toudoudoum


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Toudoudoum :  Les joueurs d'échecs sont attendus ici.   Toudoudoum  * 

[/QUOTE]

Elle est male barée ta partie


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

_Mais qui a banni GlobalCut ?_


----------



## nato kino (19 Avril 2003)

T'es un cousin à macintouch toi ?


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2003)

non pourquoi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * Mais qui a banni GlobalCut ?



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je me demande bien


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Juin 2003)

Toudoudoum :  _[MGZ]Shralldam est attendu au forum "jouer avec un mac" _  Toudoudoum


----------



## alèm (2 Juin 2003)

Benjmain n'est pas attendu à Cluny, je répête, Benjamin n'est pas attendu à Cluny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de rester en alerte sur réseau SFR d'ici à vendredi.


----------



## benjamin (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * Benjmain n'est pas attendu à Cluny, je répête, Benjamin n'est pas attendu à Cluny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci de rester en alerte sur réseau SFR d'ici à vendredi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Benjamin n'est plus du côté de Cluny le lundi, mais de la porte d'Auteuil, si le temps le veut bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De plus, Mackie est prié d'être présent en fin de semaine pour réceptionner, enfin, un iBook.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par benjamin:</font><hr /> * 

Benjamin n'est plus du côté de Cluny le lundi, mais de la porte d'Auteuil, si le temps le veut bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De plus, Mackie est prié d'être présent en fin de semaine pour réceptionner, enfin, un iBook.  * 

[/QUOTE]






 Erreur de thread?? Roland Garros ? hum...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (4 Juin 2003)

Toudoudoum : _ Bon jpmiss t'as fini avec ton hélico là; ça devient pénible de se faire épier comme çà !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je répète : descend de ton hélico et file mettre ton imperméable jaune_





 . Toudoudoum


----------



## Maître Kanter (4 Juin 2003)

_la taverne ferme a 2 heures _


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Maître Kanter:</font><hr /> * la taverne ferme a 2 heures  * 

[/QUOTE]

ya plus d'jeunesse, d'mon temps c'était 4 heures minimum !!


----------



## Maître Kanter (4 Juin 2003)

il faut dire ça aux messieurs a moutaches


----------



## alèm (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Maître Kanter:</font><hr /> * il faut dire ça aux messieurs a moutaches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu es un copain à pierre trividic ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Maître Kanter:</font><hr /> * la taverne ferme a 2 heures  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'suis bien avancé... si c'est à Paris comment je fais


----------



## Maître Kanter (4 Juin 2003)

demain peu être !


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

j'suis bien avancé... si c'est à Paris comment je fais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tu vas faire un tour dans le forum des raleurs et tu reviens payer ta tournée !!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu vas faire un tour dans le forum des raleurs et tu reviens payer ta tournée !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis pas un raleur OK


----------



## Maître Kanter (4 Juin 2003)

_c'est a boire, a boire, a boire, c'est a boire qu'il nous faut !_


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Maître Kanter:</font><hr /> * demain peu être !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu passes par chez moi


----------



## Maître Kanter (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

tu es un copain à pierre trividic ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il n'a pas de képi il me semble ?


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Maître Kanter:</font><hr /> * c'est a boire, a boire, a boire, c'est a boire qu'il nous faut ! * 

[/QUOTE]

la biere c'est bon, boivez-en


----------



## Maître Kanter (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

tu passes par chez moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

il faut venir


----------



## Maître Kanter (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

la biere c'est bon, boivez-en 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

attention les futs sont presque vide !


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

Je suis pas un raleur OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
Alors fait péter la tournée !!


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Alors fait péter la tournée !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

quand j'aurais trouvé Maître Kanter


----------



## Maître Kanter (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Alors fait péter la tournée !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

va t-il finir le fut ?


----------



## nato kino (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * 

quand j'aurais trouvé Maître Kanter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Il est plus très loin...


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

Maitre Kanter existe vraiment


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

Et il recrute aussi


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

Bon t'es dans quelle taverne ?

Pas celle-ci j'espere


----------



## GlobalCut (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Maître Kanter:</font><hr /> * 

va t-il finir le fut ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE] 






Faut dabord tout manger


----------



## Maître Kanter (4 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par GlobalCut:</font><hr /> * Maitre Kanter existe vraiment 







* 

[/QUOTE]

ben oui


----------



## Maître Kanter (5 Juin 2003)

_le tonneau est vide ! au secours !_


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Août 2003)

_Gigi, sors les glaçons on arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _Gigi, sors les glaçons on arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et le micro-onde


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> _Gigi, sors les glaçons on arrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fais péter la roteuse !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Maitre Kanter existe vraiment



Oui et à propos Maitre Kanter veut pas changer d'avatar par hasard ?


----------



## Maître Kanter (31 Août 2003)

il est trop grand


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2003)

Maître Kanter a dit:
			
		

> il est trop grand



c'est toujours ce que l'on me dit !!


----------



## krystof (31 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est toujours ce que l'on me dit !!



C'est parce que tu es modérateur ça. Les gens sont gentils avec les hommes d'influences.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2003)

Maître Kanter a dit:
			
		

> il est trop grand



suffit de le réduire


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> suffit de le réduire



Squick


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Squick



Gros Squick ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












  &lt;---Nope Krystof, ce n'est pas de la pub !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

>



bizarre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 il me rappelle quelqu'un ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










mais qui .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ah oui !!






C'est ressemblant non ?


----------



## krystof (31 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bizarre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi :


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2003)

_message a blob_ 

_les frites et la bieres nuissent gravement a la santé d'un ibook _


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2003)

_messages aux floodeurs_ 

_tata zaza n'a plus de n'ibook amusez vous bien _


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _messages aux floodeurs_
> 
> _tata zaza n'a plus de n'ibook amusez vous bien _



zut alors


----------



## kamkil (28 Octobre 2003)

Et tata yoyo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Message de service à mackie: les carottes sont cuites, je répète, les carottes sont cuites_


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Et tata yoyo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoi ? déjà


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Et tata yoyo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai acces a toutes la DB de macgé


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acces a toutes la DB de macgé



ça m'étonnerait...


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ça m'étonnerait...



mais si


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acces a toutes la DB de macgé



Ne joue pas avec les portes Mackie


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ne joue pas avec les portes Mackie



fait gaffe tu risque de la prendre


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2003)

c'est quoi cette fonction :

_S'identifier comme cet utilisateur afin de pouvoir voir ce qu'ils voient ou les problèmes qu'ils ont. Afin que cette option fonctionne votre chemin de cookies dans le fichier de configuration doit-être un chemin absolu tel que "/"._


----------



## kamkil (28 Octobre 2003)

_Mackie, les carottes sont froides, je répète, les carottes sont froides!

Mais je te laisse encore une chance: le micronde est branché 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

Fait nous voir tes oreilles de Panther


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> _Mackie, les carottes sont froides, je répète, les carottes sont froides!
> 
> Mais je te laisse encore une chance: le micronde est branché
> 
> ...



a tien et si je supprimait kamkil de la DB


----------



## nato kino (28 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a tien et si je supprimait kamkil de la DB



Et si tu arrêtais d'être con, tout simplement ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

il y a DBaffes qui se perdent, c'est ca ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> il y a DBaffes qui se perdent, c'est ca ?



Bouges pas je vais les rattraper


----------



## benjamin (28 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _messages aux floodeurs_
> 
> _tata zaza n'a plus de n'ibook amusez vous bien _



Message à mackie : _j'ai toujours mon iMac auquel Panther a donné un coup de jeune_.

p.s pour alèm : on ne capte pas de la salle J de la BNF, rien compris au message de samedi soir, et surchargé jusque, pfiou, euh, demain midi.


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Octobre 2003)

bonjour benjamin


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bouges pas je vais les rattraper



ca réchauffe par ces temps


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Message à mackie : _j'ai toujours mon iMac auquel Panther a donné un coup de jeune_.



[mode voodoo] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/mode voodoo]


----------



## alèm (28 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais si



bah non. puisque benjamin a encore son imac. si tu touchais à un poil de macgé, tu te verrais aussitot effacé des serveurs de macgé et les possibilités que tu tiens entre tes mains aussi.


----------



## kamkil (29 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bonjour benjamin



Tiens j'avais justement une question pour benjamin: pourquoi tu t'es attribué tous les posts des forums? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Pour anhiler la guéguerre des floodeurs?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Octobre 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'avais justement une question pour benjamin: pourquoi tu t'es attribué tous les posts des forums?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour être preum's


----------



## benjamin (29 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pour être preum's



Oh non, juste comme ça


----------

